# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  دعوة اخرى للمباراة في الرباعيات

## LORDKAZA

دعونا نبدأ مباراة أخرى في الرباعيات 
*عجبي عليك يا زمن فيك الفقير اتهان
عاش الحياة كلها شاف من العذاب الوان
لا مرة رحمته يا زمن ودايما بتيجي عليه
شكلك نسيت يا زمن أن الفقير انسان
**********
ايام ورا ايام قاعد ومستني
ترضى عليه دنيته ويعيشها متهني
كل احلامه صغيره وعمره ماكان طماع
نفسه يدخل تربته وعن غيره مستغني
***************
لا يحب مد الايد وشقيان يا عيني عليه
ليله ونهاره ضنا وعمره ما فكر ليه
ولو حتى جه يوم تعب ومعرفش يسترزق
يقول بكره نعوضه ولا فارقه ياكل ايه
****************
كل حياته ضيقه مخنوقه من حواليه
ولا حد حس بخنقته ولا حتى حاسس بيه
كل همه في دنيته يجيب تمن تربته 
اما الكفن يا ناس فهدمته اللي عليه
*في انتظار مشاركتكم

----------


## LORDKAZA

ايه في ايه اين الجميع

----------


## LORDKAZA

عجبي عليك يا زمن ليه العذاب بيزيد
في عنيا دمعي نشف وفي القلب نار بتقيد
هو انت دايما كده الغدر ده طبعك
أداوي جرحي يا ظالم  تجرحني جرح جديد

----------


## sayedattia

[frame="7 80"]*عجبي ع اللي أنزوي في وحدته ولياليـه
عاش الحنان والهوي ولوعتــــــه وبلاويـه
ولما راح الشباب والصحبـــــــــه والخـلان
مالقاش يجيب الدوا مالقاش أنيس حواليه*[/frame]

----------


## فنان فقير

> دعونا نبدأ مباراة أخرى في الرباعيات 
> *عجبي عليك يا زمن فيك الفقير اتهان
> عاش الحياة كلها شاف من العذاب الوان
> لا مرة رحمته يا زمن ودايما بتيجي عليه
> شكلك نسيت يا زمن أن الفقير انسان
> **********
> ايام ورا ايام قاعد ومستني
> ترضى عليه دنيته ويعيشها متهني
> كل احلامه صغيره وعمره ماكان طماع
> ...


اخى الحبيب/هانى مختار
احيك على هذه القصيده الرائعه
 تسلم ايدك ودايما قلمك الجميل يبكينا على اوتار انغام الحزينه
التى تمس قلوبنا ..... واسمحلى اتواصل بكلماتى الفقيره
لوبحب بعض كانو البشر يرتاحو ولا دمعه تسيل ع الخد
كانت القلوب تتغير ولا جرح يبقى ف حد
وابواب كتير تتفتح ولا تعرف حطان ولا سد 
وناخد بايد بعضنا ونمد ف خطانا مد
وننزع ا لخوف ونشوف طفل ف ايديه الورد
تقبل مرورى وتواصلى
فنان فقير

----------


## LORDKAZA

> [frame="7 80"]*عجبي ع اللي أنزوي في وحدته ولياليـه
> عاش الحنان والهوي ولوعتــــــه وبلاويـه
> ولما راح الشباب والصحبـــــــــه والخـلان
> مالقاش يجيب الدوا مالقاش أنيس حواليه*[/frame]


ماهو ده طبع البشر سايد في كل زمان
الكره بينا انتشر غزا بني الانسان
ما عدش يهمه حد ولا عاد يشوف حواليه
هو ونفسه وبس ويبيع ولاده كماناستاذ سيد شرفت موضوعي بحضورك الجميل دائما

----------


## LORDKAZA

> اخى الحبيب/هانى مختار
> احيك على هذه القصيده الرائعه
>  تسلم ايدك ودايما قلمك الجميل يبكينا على اوتار انغام الحزينه
> التى تمس قلوبنا ..... واسمحلى اتواصل بكلماتى الفقيره
> لوبحب بعض كانو البشر يرتاحو ولا دمعه تسيل ع الخد
> كانت القلوب تتغير ولا جرح يبقى ف حد
> وابواب كتير تتفتح ولا تعرف حطان ولا سد 
> وناخد بايد بعضنا ونمد ف خطانا مد
> وننزع ا لخوف ونشوف طفل ف ايديه الورد
> ...


ما خلاص الحب راح واتغيرت معانيه
وحفرنا بحر جراح ورمينا نفسنا فيه
واتزرع ما بينا الخوف وخلاص بقى مارد
نده  العذاب والالم ولمهم حواليهاخي العزيز الفنان الفقير اسما الغني احساسا شرفت هذ الموضوع بتواصلك الرائع

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*

إيه جرى للشارع ده بيزعَّق واللي جعورته تهَوِّش أسد
وصفارة إنذار بتصَوصَو والست اللي بتِندَه عالولد
واللي بزمارته يصحي الناحية في عز الليل جَتُه داهية
يا ريتها زريبة دي حتى الماشية بتناملها حبة وتِتْخَمَد


*

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخي علاء زين الدين كم انا سعيد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله 

سألت واحد اعرفه الذوق ايه معناه
بص لي شويه وقالي ده احنا خلاص نسيناه
ده الذوق عادة قديمه راحت وراح زمانها
وقلة الذوق دلوقتي خلاص غزت الحياه

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*أهلا بك أخي هاني.

 بالحمد بدينا اليوم وباسم الله انتهيت
والنعمة علينا تدوم لو بالذكر نملا البيت
لا زاد ولا أموال، النعمة الستر والرضوان
لو م الذنب رحنا نتوب، وعالحبيب صليت


*

----------


## LORDKAZA

بأخاف انا من الليل من ضلمته ولياليه
والشمس لما تشقشق تيجي تغطي عليه
وفجاة تروح الشمس وتسيبني وحداني
يرجعلي تاني الليل ونجومه من حواليهمرحبا بكم جميعا

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*
أنا واحد رحّال غايب، عن بلدي بعِدت سنين
وكل ما اقول انا راجع، يقولولي ترجع فين
لا دي مصر اللي انت فاكرها ولا حدش فيها فاهمها
القصد انا جِتلِك تاني واهوُ ربي يِهَوِّن ويعين

*

----------


## LORDKAZA

مهما بعدنا عنها تلاقيها في قلوبنا
وحبنا ليها ولياليها تشوفه في عيونا
ولا عمرها نسيتنا ولا احنا نسيناها
فيها  احلى عمر فات واهلنا وبيتنا

----------


## علاء زين الدين

كان الواد بالليل بيذاكر والصبحية
قال قدامه أكيد مستقبل بعد الكلية
دلوقت شهادة قيمة امّال لكن مستني
وأخيراً كوِّن خبرة سنين .. في الروبابكيا !

----------


## LORDKAZA

ماهو زمانا يا صاحبي مش بتاع شهادات
ده زمن الفهلوه واللعب والحركات
يكرموا الرقاصه على الطبله وعلى القانون
ويخلوا رمز الدوله الرق والصاجات

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

زمان عايشينه والكل فيه بقى فتوة
لاعلم نافع ولا شهادة بتدى القوة
ان جيتوا بقى  للحق .. 
تعَبتوا قلوبنا بكلامكوا انت وهو

----------


## poet

رأيت فـ يوم الهرم ........ قلت يا مصر عمار
داللي يشوف الهرم.........ويسب يبقى حمار
إيه يعني حالنا يبكَّي مـ الكوسة ومـ الوكسة
عاطل وواقف لسة.........فـ الطابور زنهار

----------


## LORDKAZA

> زمان عايشينه والكل فيه بقى فتوة
> لاعلم نافع ولا شهادة بتدى القوة
> ان جيتوا بقى  للحق .. 
> تعَبتوا قلوبنا بكلامكوا انت وهو


ما هوش زمان فتونه ولا ضرب ولا عضلات
ده القرش لما اتولد سموه ابو الحركات
وعن طريقه بيشتروا القوة و الذمه
وعن نفوذه وسطوته مكتوب عليه حكايات

----------


## LORDKAZA

> رأيت فـ يوم الهرم ........ قلت يا مصر عمار
> داللي يشوف الهرم.........ويسب يبقى حمار
> إيه يعني حالنا يبكَّي مـ الكوسة ومـ الوكسة
> عاطل وواقف لسة.........فـ الطابور زنهار


وحتى لو خلص الطابوروكسبت شغلانه
مرتبك يا جميل يا دوب يشتري بيجاما
ومتلاقيش تمن الرغيف وترجع تقف له طابور
اصل حياتنا كلها طوابير ومليانه

----------


## summar

يازمانى ليه مشاوير العمر تتخبط
وكل مانسي العمر يرجع ويتلخبط
عشمانة فيكى ياحالة ترجع وتتزبط
برغم كل المنى..الحلم متشخبط
.........
زعلانة من المقادير وال زعلى ليه لزمة
ترمينى مرة فى ازمة...تحدفنى على ازمة
تنهيدة جوة فى بالى..للفرح متلازمة
على رتم قلبي  تدق على نغمة منتظمة

----------


## LORDKAZA

> يازمانى ليه مشاوير العمر تتخبط
> وكل مانسي العمر يرجع ويتلخبط
> عشمانة فيكى ياحالة ترجع وتتزبط
> برغم كل المنى..الحلم متشخبط
> .........
> زعلانة من المقادير وال زعلى ليه لزمة
> ترمينى مرة فى ازمة...تحدفنى على ازمة
> تنهيدة جوة فى بالى..للفرح متلازمة
> على رتم قلبي  تدق على نغمة منتظمة


ما الدنيا دايما كده احوالها مقلوبه
دايما عذاب وشقى واحزانها مكتوبه
لا عمرها اتغيرت ولا هتتغير
واللي داق من جرحها عمره ماقال توبه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

قالوا عليها قال .. حكومه الكترونيه
بلمسه زر تحللك مشكلتك ..برقه وحنيه
قلنا نجرب،نشوف.. لاقيناه مجرد كلام 
اصل الحكايه بالعمل .. مش بس بالنيّه

----------


## poet

خايف أموت في الغربة من غير ما يطلع حس
سنين وعدت , لا ضحكة ولا حتى لقمة بنفس
كل الخلايق بترجع وانا بس حرجع ليه
حتى الوطن بقى كلمة تتقال في قعدة أنس

----------


## LORDKAZA

> قالوا عليها قال .. حكومه الكترونيه
> بلمسه زر تحللك مشكلتك ..برقه وحنيه
> قلنا نجرب،نشوف.. لاقيناه مجرد كلام 
> اصل الحكايه بالعمل .. مش بس بالنيّه


طول عمرنا واحنا بنجري ورا الاحلام
يوعدوا بالف بوعد كله كلام في كلام
وشكلها هتفضل كده وعودها وهميه
ولو عايز حلمك صحيح قولي هتدفع كام

----------


## LORDKAZA

> خايف أموت في الغربة من غير ما يطلع حس
> سنين وعدت , لا ضحكة ولا حتى لقمة بنفس
> كل الخلايق بترجع وانا بس حرجع ليه
> حتى الوطن بقى كلمة تتقال في قعدة أنس


ترجع لصاحبي لاهلك وخلانك
لذكرى حلوى سبتها واهي عايشه علشانك
واياك تفكر تقعد هناك علطول
ديه الغربه سجن وحزنك هيبقى سجانكتلك الرباعيه اخي الكريم احزنتني بجد كان الله في عونك 
بس مسيرك ترجع زي ما انا رجعت

----------


## poet

يا بلادنا لسة بحبك ولا أنا خاين
لما لقيت شطك عالبعد مش باين
كل اللي فاكره الظلم والزحمة والدخان
إيه اللي خلى الحب على قلبي بقى هاين؟

----------


## LORDKAZA

> يا بلادنا لسة بحبك ولا أنا خاين
> لما لقيت شطك عالبعد مش باين
> كل اللي فاكره الظلم والزحمة والدخان
> إيه اللي خلى الحب على قلبي بقى هاين؟


كلنا بنحبها وعاشقيين لشوارعها
وحتى لو عذبتنا لازم نسامحها
ما برغم كل القسوة والظلم والحرمان
هي اللي ربتنا وكفايه خير نيلها

----------


## محمد الصاوي

*[frame="9 80"]الشمس طاله والامل وياها طالع 
حلمك بيندة وانتا وحدك لسة سامع 
صوت سفينتك بتناديك قبل الرحيل
الكل نادى بموتك وانتا مش سامع 


علب الكبريت اترصصت وسكنها ناس 
والكل باعها واشترى حسب المقاس 
على قد جيبك ما اتملت فية الفلوس 
تدوس برجلك على الجميع والناس تبوس



عمال بتندة مع الادان بتقول يارب 
والدموع مالية العنين علشان ف كرب 
دلوقتى فاكر ربنا ورجعت لية 
وانتا ف نعيم ديمن نسية ديمن ف ذنب 



سامحنى يابا الحمول كترت عليك 
والزمن دوب شبابك وبان عليك 
الشعر شاب والخدود اتكرمشت 
بس بردة لسة فاضل حب فيك [/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> خايف أموت في الغربة من غير ما يطلع حس
> سنين وعدت , لا ضحكة ولا حتى لقمة بنفس
> كل الخلايق بترجع وانا بس حرجع ليه
> حتى الوطن بقى كلمة تتقال في قعدة أنس



حاسس بحزنك  وبيك   ... وبمرارة أساك
وعارف ان حضن الحبايب والاهل هو دواك
نفسى اقولك ترجع  بس خايف..
 ترجع وبرضك تلاقى .. لسه غربتك جواك

----------


## summar

مفرقش حزنك جوة الدار او عداه
خيم علينا الليل فى دارنا وسكناه
ونسينا ازاى نحس بيه او ننساه
خليك مكانك حالك فينا وعرفناه

----------


## LORDKAZA

> *[frame="9 80"]الشمس طاله والامل وياها طالع 
> حلمك بيندة وانتا وحدك لسة سامع 
> صوت سفينتك بتناديك قبل الرحيل
> الكل نادى بموتك وانتا مش سامع 
> 
> 
> علب الكبريت اترصصت وسكنها ناس 
> والكل باعها واشترى حسب المقاس 
> على قد جيبك ما اتملت فية الفلوس 
> ...


معلش يا ابني ما الدنيا اللي وجعاني
كل اما انام يصحينى الوجع تاني
كأن عمري كله بأجيب تمن العلاج
وراح العمر كله في تنهيدة واه يانيمشاركه جميله

----------


## LORDKAZA

> حاسس بحزنك  وبيك   ... وبمرارة أساك
> وعارف ان حضن الحبايب والاهل هو دواك
> نفسى اقولك ترجع  بس خايف..
>  ترجع وبرضك تلاقى .. لسه غربتك جواك


شاعر الرومانسية شرفت الموضوع حسيت بحزنه زيي

----------


## LORDKAZA

> مفرقش حزنك جوة الدار او عداه
> خيم علينا الليل فى دارنا وسكناه
> ونسينا ازاى نحس بيه او ننساه
> خليك مكانك حالك فينا وعرفناه



وانا ماشي وسط البشر فكرت فكيرة
اطلع انا ايه وسطهم ووقعت من الحيرة
وكل واحد فيهم شايل شوال احزان
ده انا طلعت فعلا ولا نقطة في بحيرهمشاركة جميله يسرا

----------

